# Siemens Sinamics ( lauffäige CFKarte duplizieren)



## Hans1304 (26 August 2014)

Guten Morgen ins Forum,

bin ein Neuling sozusagen noch grün hinter den Ohren was das Thema Antriebstechnik betrifft! Meine Aufgabe ist es die in der Sinamics verbaute CF Karte zu sichern und eine zweite lauffähige zu erstellen?
Versuche dieses zu bewältigen verliefen leider ergebnislos! Habe die Original Karte mittels Kartenleser ausgelesen und mir die Daten auf dem PC abgespeichert.  Anschließend habe ich mir eine handelsübliche CF Karte besorgt und die abgelegten Dateien auf diese kopiert, mit dieser dann versucht das Gerät zu starten. Nix geht die Synamics sprIngt direkt mit zwei roten Leuchtdioden an!

Habe mich ein wenig auf den Siemens Seiten belesen und gleich mehrere mögliche Antworten gefunden:

Benötige ich eine original lizensierte Karte hierfür ?
Liegt es daran das ich auf eine neue Karte zunächst einen Bootloader und FW  mittels (Scout oder Starter) einspielen muss?

Wer ist in der Lage mir Neuling auf einfachem Wege zu erklären wie ich die Originalkarte kopiere und eine zweite lauffähige Karte erstelle?
ich danke euch allen vorab in der Hoffnung einige Tips zu erhalten, Grüße Hans


----------



## ChristophD (26 August 2014)

Hallo,

das Problem liegt in dem verwendeten Bootloader.
Dieser muss erst auf die Karte gespielt werden.
Allerdings gibt es diesen Bootloader nicht zum Download und ist auch nicht im Starter oder Scout enthalten.

Du wirst also nicht um eine SIEMENS CF Card für SINAMICS herumkommen.
Wenn das ein produktivsystem ist würde ich da auch kein Risiko eingehen weil durch die Verwendung einer nicht SIEMENS CF unter Umständen die Garantie/Gewährleistung erlischt!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Hans1304 (26 August 2014)

Hallo zunächst einmal meinen Dank für Deine Beantwortung!
Okay frage ist der Bootloader nicht auf der Original CF enthalten sodas ich diesen mit übernehmen kann?
Woran ersehe ich welche. bootloader ich benötige?
Angenommen ich würde eine Original Siemens Karte mit entsprechendem Bootloader besorgen wäre dann ein einfaches duplizieren per Drag And Drop von der installierten Karte möglich? Oder benötigte ich dann noch weitere teuere Software?
wo kann ich eine entsprechende CF Karte mit Loader beziehen? Problem hierbei ist auch eine angespannte Firmenpolitik zwischen meiner und der F. Siemens 



ChristophD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Problem liegt in dem verwendeten Bootloader.
> Dieser muss erst auf die Karte gespielt werden.
> ...


----------



## ChristophD (26 August 2014)

Hallo,

ja der Original Bootloader ist logischerweise auf der Original SIEMENS CF , einfach so übernehmen geht aber nicht.
Je nach FW und SINAMICS Control Unit gibt es verschiedene Bootloader.

Wenn Du eine SIEMENS CF entsprechend dem vorhandenen funktionierenden Examplar besorgst kannst du einfach per Copy/Paste die Daten der vorhandenen CF auf die neue CF spielen und damit arbeiten, weiter SW braucht man 
erstmal nicht, lediglich wenn Du eine Anlage vervielfältigen willst wirst du später vermutlich noch den STARTER brauchen, für die IBN.

Keine Ahnung was da zwischen Deiner Firma und SIEMENS läuft aber eventuell mal bei eBay Suchen , wenn ihr nicht einfach bei SIEMENS bestellen wollt.


----------



## Hans1304 (26 August 2014)

*Rückantwort*

Super, ich danke Dir! Nun noch eine Frage wie stelle ich den auf der Original Karte verwendeten Bootloader Typ fest, um eine entsprechende Karte zu besorgen?

Gibt es einen Link wo ich solche Karten ordern kann, ich benötigte da schon einige! 
Was zwischen den Fronten läuft vermag ich auch nicht Zusagen und intressiert mich letztendlich auch weniger. Die Jungs von Siemens mit denen wir es auf den Anlagen Zutun hatten waren alles Top Kerle...




ChristophD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja der Original Bootloader ist logischerweise auf der Original SIEMENS CF , einfach so übernehmen geht aber nicht.
> Je nach FW und SINAMICS Control Unit gibt es verschiedene Bootloader.
> ...


----------



## ChristophD (26 August 2014)

welche ControlUnit setzt Du ein und welche FW Version?
Auf der Original Karte ist doch ein Aufkleber mit den Daten drauf, und in der Datei Content.tyt auf der Karte ist die Liste der FW Versionen.


----------



## Hans1304 (26 August 2014)

Eine Simotion D 4xx schaue ich heute einmal genau nach, sowie eine 
CU 320
schaue später einmal wenn ich ran komme auf den Aufkleber der Karte
melde mich heute im laufe des Tages ...
Vielen Dank für Deine Bemühungen mir weiterzuhelfen, Gruß Hans



ChristophD schrieb:


> welche ControlUnit setzt Du ein und welche FW Version?
> Auf der Original Karte ist doch ein Aufkleber mit den Daten drauf, und in der Datei Content.tyt auf der Karte ist die Liste der FW Versionen.


----------



## Bapho (26 August 2014)

Kleiner Tip, sei vorsichtig mit Formatierung/Partitionierung und solchen Sachen, wenn du Pech hast und es dabei den Bootloader zerdonnert kannste dann die Karte wegwerfen.
Wir haben da schon alles mögliche probiert und es immer nur wieder mit den Originalkarten hinbekommen, für den Preis den S da verlangt könnte man ja sonst einen ganzen Eimer voll solche Karten kaufen.


----------



## ChristophD (26 August 2014)

naja du kannst die Karte nicht mehr für SIMOTION/SINAMICS verwenden aber als Datenträger schon noch


----------



## Bapho (26 August 2014)

genau, da geht ja auch richtig was drauf


----------



## ChristophD (26 August 2014)

naja 2GB sind doch schon was, habe USB Sticks wo weniger drauf geht


----------



## Hans1304 (26 August 2014)

Also unsere installierten Karten haben 1 GB Speicher und sind von der Firma xceed Cf 
Alles weitere werde ich gleich nachschauen, wo kann ich diese bestellen? Wer hat einen link?


ChristophD schrieb:


> naja 2GB sind doch schon was, habe USB Sticks wo weniger drauf geht


----------



## ChristophD (26 August 2014)

habt ihr keinen SIEMENS Aufkleber auf der Karte? 
Das steht doch die MLFB mit drauf.


----------



## Hans1304 (26 August 2014)

Doch haben wir, die Geräte sind jedoch Deutschlandweit verteilt. Die nächste Anlage liegt 20min von mir. Werde gleich einmal hinfahren und nachschauen. melde mich dann...



ChristophD schrieb:


> habt ihr keinen SIEMENS Aufkleber auf der Karte?
> Das steht doch die MLFB mit drauf.


----------



## Lars Weiß (26 August 2014)

Karte mit Linux clonen. Unter Windoofs müsste es mit WinImage auch funzen.


----------



## Hans1304 (26 August 2014)

So hallo hier bin ich wieder,
war soeben einmal auf die Anlage und  habe mir die verbauten Komponenten sowie die Beschriftung der CF-Karte  der Sinamics angeschaut. Folgende Hardware ist verbaut:
Simotion D 425
Sinamics S 120
CPU 320

Auf der CF Karte und dessen Siemens Beschriftung sind mehrere No. aufgeführt, welche wird benötigt:
6SLxxxx-xxxxx-xxxx-x
HW Ser. No.
Ser. No.
Datum
04.03.02.00
Disp. Note No. 
Barcode

Nun  wäre es supi wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte, diese zu sichern  und zu duplizieren? Sollte ich eine Original Karte benötigen welche  bzw. mit welchem Bootloader und einem dazugehörigen Link wo ich diese  beziehen kann?
Ich sage euch allen vorab einen großen Dank, Grüße Hans


----------



## ChristophD (26 August 2014)

diese 6SLxxx Nummer wäre die Bestellnummer bei SIEMENS
Dir ist aber schon klar das SIMOTION und SINAMICS unterschiedliche CF Karten verwenden oder?
Dir ist auch klar das mit einer "duplizierten" Karte keine Runtime Lizenz mehr funktioniert oder?

Soweit mir bekannt kriegst du die Karten in benutzbarer Form nicht im freien Handel, wenn höchstens über eine Großhändler der sie dann wieder bei SIEMENS kauft.


----------



## Hans1304 (26 August 2014)

Hallo,
Dir ist aber schon klar das SIMOTION und SINAMICS unterschiedliche CF Karten verwenden oder?
Ja das ist mir halbwegs klar...

Dir ist auch klar das mit einer "duplizierten" Karte keine Runtime Lizenz mehr funktioniert oder?
Das ist mir weniger klar...d.h. das diese Karten über z.b. WinCC nicht bearbeitet werden können?

Ziel ist es schlichtweg sämtliche Daten der Steuerung zu sichern, um im Falle eines Fehlers diese
unabhängig von Hersteller zur Verfügung zu haben!
Wie verhält es sich zum Bspl. mit dem Festspeicher auf der Sinamics, wenn eine dieser Komponenten
defekt ist möchten wir diese selbst austauschen und in Betrieb nehmen können...
Es ist klar das wir hierzu fachliche Beratung benötigen da wir keinen Mitarbeiter beschäftigen der sich 
mit dieser Art Steuerung auskennt! 
Wie gesagt vorangig ist erstmals das Sichern und Speichern sämtlicher Daten und Programme zum 
Wiederinbetriebnehmen im Fehlerfalle!


----------



## ChristophD (26 August 2014)

Für SIMOTION und SINAMICS werden für die FW Lizenzen auf den Karten benötigt.
Bei SIMOTION sind das die Lizenzen für die verwendeten Technologieobjekte und bei SINAMICS die Lizenzen für z.B. Performance Erweiterung oder Safety Funktionen.
Dies werden über die Seriennummern der Karten erzeugt und hinterlegt -> keine Siemens Karte = keine Lizenz 


Welchen Festspeicher meinst du? Weder die SIMOTION D noch der SINAMICS S120 haben einen internen Festpeicher, sowas gibt es nur bei G120 und S110!
Wenn dir eine Komponente wie Leistungsteil oder Motor hops geht kommst Du mit der Datensicherung auch nicht weit weil dan die Seriennummern der neuen Komponenten nicht zu Projektierung passen .
Also musste da auch wieder mit dem Projekt ran (SCOUT/STARTER)um das gerade zu ziehen.


----------



## Hans1304 (26 August 2014)

Hallo CristophD,
zunäBei SIMOTION sind das die Lizenzen für die verwendeten  Technologieobjekte und bei SINAMICS die Lizenzen für z.B. Performance  Erweiterung oder Safety Funktionen.
Dies werden über die Seriennummern der Karten erzeugt und hinterlegt -> keine Siemens Karte = keine Lizenz 
chst einmal ein riesiges Dankeschön für Deine ausführlichen Antworten!! Okay ich fasse einmal zusammen:
Sämtliche benötigte Daten der Antriebssteuerung liegen jeweils auf den Karten der Bausteine Simotion und Sinamics?
Wenn nun ein Leistungsteil defekt geht so muss nach dem Austausch in der Projektierung die Seriennummer mittels Scout/Starter neu projektiert werden?
Eine Datensicherung hilft uns aber im Falle einer defekten Sinamics/Simotion? Diese könnte ja dann problemlos ausgetauscht werden?*

Bei SIMOTION sind das die Lizenzen für die verwendeten  Technologieobjekte und bei SINAMICS die Lizenzen für z.B. Performance  Erweiterung oder Safety Funktionen.
Dies werden über die Seriennummern der Karten erzeugt und hinterlegt -> keine Siemens Karte = keine Lizenz 


*Technologieprojekte und Safety Funktionen sind die Ordner auf der entsprechenden Karte? Ganz banal wie komme ich an eine Datensicherung auf eine Lauffähige CF Karte? Original Siemens CF Karte ist jetzt klar, wie gehts dann weiter?

Grüße...


----------



## ChristophD (26 August 2014)

Hallo,

Lizenzierung ist wieder so ein Thema für sich.
Wenn eine CF Karte kaputt geht (und nur dann!) dann kann man die  gesicherten Projektierungsdaten (also z.B. der gemacht CF Abzug) auf die neue CF gespielt werden, die CF dann in die "Steuerung" und einschalten.
Dann wird beim Hochlauf aufgrund der Projektierung die Anzahl der benötigten Soll Lizenzen ermittelt und da keine Ist Lizenz vorhanden ist dies auch gemeldet (SF / RDY LED; Diagnosepuffer, Warunng etc.).
Nun musst du online gehen mit dem Projekt und über den Lizenzierungsdialog einen neune Lizezkey erzeugen/einspielen.

Das ist das grobe Ablaufschema. Normalerweise ist es so das man eine defekte CF bei SIEMENS oder beim Lieferanten reklamiert. Man erhält ja ein "Lizenzzertifikat" zu dieser CF Karte so das bei einer Reklamation unter Angabe
der Daten aus dem Zertifikat die neue Karte automatisch mit den benötigten Lizenzen als Ersatz kommt.

In Deinem konkreten Fall musst Du aber damit rechnen das du die Lizenzen bezahlen musst da du ja keine defekte Karte tauscht sonder eine auf Vorrat in den Schrank legst 
Die LizenzSchlüssel auch auf der Karte hinterlegt bzw. sogar in die Startsektoren codiert, nützt dir aber nix da sich ja die Seriennummer der Karte ändert und der Schlüssel nicht mehr dazu passt.


Komponententausch:
Hier ist es so das alle SINAMICS bzw. alle DriveCliq Komponenten ihre Seriennummer in der Topologie hinterlegen welche auf codiert auf der Karte abgelegt ist.
Wird nun eine Komponente getauscht so meldet dies das Sytem und fährt im Zweifelsfalle nicht hoch.
Hier kann man dann per Prameter 990x der Control Unit die Topologieunterschiede quittieren (also Seriennummer als neuen Soll übernehmen) und das dann wieder auf Karte speichern.
Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit diese Topologieprüfung komplett abzuschalten aber das liegt bei dem der die Anlage projektiert hat ob er das eingestellt hat, default ist die Prüfung aktiviert.


----------

